# Need Legit Source



## jhafe (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey everyone. I want to start a second cycle. My first I bought product from a friend but I want to buy through a legit source this time. I almost just went through nap gear but I’ve seen way too many reviews about it being a scam. Could anyone PLEASE tell me where to go. I would prefer domestic to avoid customs but I’m down for whatever honestly considering I’ve never bought them this way before and you guys know what you’re doing. I would appreciate any help you could offer! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 30, 2018)

someone didn't read the rules....
its obvious what youre here for...also nobody is just gonna hand you anything..


----------



## jhafe (Mar 30, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> someone didn't read the rules....
> its obvious what youre here for...also nobody is just gonna hand you anything..



I’m really sorry if I made a mistake. I’ve been trying to order for days now. I just can’t find anything reliable and I want the product now. I’m not a cop or of any legal affiliation. I just need guidance on where to go man  sorry if I messed up. If anyone could just message me maybe and give me some advice?? I’ll prove I’m legit anyway you want.


----------



## jhafe (Mar 30, 2018)

If no one is “gunna have me anything,” how am I supposed to figure out where to go??


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 30, 2018)

I advise you find someone local you can trust...dot coms are scams...also sounding desperate on a board opens you up to being scammed...
read the stickies...this isn't a source board man..stick around tho you may like it here..


----------



## jhafe (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. Sorry again!


----------



## Viduus (Mar 30, 2018)

jhafe said:


> I’m really sorry if I made a mistake. I’ve been trying to order for days now. I just can’t find anything reliable and I want the product now. I’m not a cop or of any legal affiliation. I just need guidance on where to go man  sorry if I messed up. If anyone could just message me maybe and give me some advice?? I’ll prove I’m legit anyway you want.



Generally after apologizing for making a mistake for breaking the rules the next step is to follow Rob’s advice and read the rules instead of breaking them again by asking for a PM. Maybe I’ma little  old-fashioned though...


----------



## jhafe (Mar 30, 2018)

More focused on finding gear than reading rules of a forum. No offense.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 30, 2018)

jhafe said:


> More focused on finding gear than reading rules of a forum. No offense.



this probably isn't the forum for you then bro...theres a ton of source forums right out in the open im sure you can find your way there with little effort..


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 30, 2018)

You WILL NOT be given a source here, if you are given one bet your ass it's a scammer. Like dude said find the biggest most jakked fukker in your gym, offer him a bj (he's gonna be horny as fukk on his cycle so good chance he'll go for it) and boom you got urself a source! Jk, make friends and over time the conversation may go the way you are looking for.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 30, 2018)

jhafe said:


> More focused on finding gear than reading rules of a forum. No offense.



kick rocks then dude


----------



## jhafe (Mar 30, 2018)

Lol shut up with your nazi forum rules. I will kick rocks, kick them all the way to a helpful forum that doesn’t have a mobile home sized stick up it’s ass. No reason to be an asshole. Everyone has priorities, and I’m not sorry that reading your rules wasn’t one of them. However, I am sorry that I did violate them, which is why I apologized 23 times. No need to get all worked up, Margaret.


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 30, 2018)

Best advice is to stay local. Get in good with some of the more serious lifters at the local gym.


----------



## jhafe (Mar 30, 2018)

mistah187 said:


> Best advice is to stay local. Get in good with some of the more serious lifters at the local gym.



Thanks! Will do!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 30, 2018)

I'd recommend that you find a totally legit source .... make sure they offer LNE ... then you will know .... seriously ....


----------



## bronco (Mar 30, 2018)

jhafe said:


> More focused on finding gear than reading rules of a forum. No offense.



Your a fuking idiot... Don’t worry you will get scammed real soon


----------



## DF (Mar 30, 2018)

Your "friend" is less reliable than taking strangers advice on where to get gear on this forum?  My advice stick with the friend.


----------



## Jada (Mar 30, 2018)

family dollar kid


----------



## Jada (Mar 30, 2018)

jhafe said:


> More focused on finding gear than reading rules of a forum. No offense.



u sir are a idiot,  enjoy ur stay.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 30, 2018)

Well that one went fast lol


----------



## deejeff442 (Mar 30, 2018)

Really the fun is over? I like these threads .


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 30, 2018)

Jhafe will get tossed off most sites w/ sources, or get scammed. Smart as a rock that knob...


----------



## Mr P (Mar 31, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> You WILL NOT be given a source here, if you are given one bet your ass it's a scammer. Like dude said find the biggest most jakked fukker in your gym, offer him a bj (he's gonna be horny as fukk on his cycle so good chance he'll go for it) and boom you got urself a source! Jk, make friends and over time the conversation may go the way you are looking for.



 yesterday I gave a BJ to biggest guy in my gym to get a source, After he told me I was terrible using my teeth on him and I got nowhere near getting gear with him, so does this makes me a fag since I did it for free??


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr P said:


> yesterday I gave a BJ to biggest guy in my gym to get a source, After he told me I was terrible using my teeth on him and I got nowhere near getting gear with him, so does this makes me a fag since I did it for free??



nah man keep trying


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Mr P said:


> yesterday I gave a BJ to biggest guy in my gym to get a source, After he told me I was terrible using my teeth on him and I got nowhere near getting gear with him, so does this makes me a fag since I did it for free??



Did you make eye contact?


----------



## Delt_T (Mar 31, 2018)

:32 (18):  how eye contact could have helped him?


----------



## Viduus (Mar 31, 2018)

Delt_T said:


> :32 (18):  how eye contact could have helped him?



That’s the thin line that makes it ghey. Otherwise it’s just business.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 31, 2018)

I just switch from Storm to Brunswick!


----------



## Rhino99 (Apr 1, 2018)

Mr P said:


> yesterday I gave a BJ to biggest guy in my gym to get a source, After he told me I was terrible using my teeth on him and I got nowhere near getting gear with him, so does this makes me a fag since I did it for free??



Try the rusty trombone next time, I bet he hooks you up after that


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 1, 2018)

dudes banned kill the thread


----------



## deejeff442 (Apr 1, 2018)

A new one will be along in no time.
Man getting gear is tougher then pot or coke lol. 
Like alot said here just have to find the crowd.  Not going to happen if you lift for a year and weigh 160 lol.


----------



## Hurt (Apr 1, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> You WILL NOT be given a source here, if you are given one bet your ass it's a scammer. Like dude said find the biggest most jakked fukker in your gym, offer him a bj (he's gonna be horny as fukk on his cycle so good chance he'll go for it) and boom you got urself a source! Jk, make friends and over time the conversation may go the way you are looking for.



Dude I was wondering why guys kept offering me BJs in the gym


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 2, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Dude I was wondering why guys kept offering me BJs in the gym



Nobody offers me a bj in my gym, but then it's just me and my wife....


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 2, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Nobody offers me a bj in my gym, but then it's just me and my wife....



fail... 10 char


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 2, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> fail... 10 char



Did Op call you Margaret?  lol  

So that's what all the requests for BJ's are for.  I just thought I looked good.  Man am I an idiot!  lol


----------

